# Hubby just collapsed at work!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I got a call from my husbands work telling me that he became dizzy and then collapsed! They are taking him to the hospital, right now! I called my DD and she is on her way there. I can't leave because of my childcare. I'm a nervous wreck. Please say a prayer for Den.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh Deborah, I'm so sorry....prayers coming your and your husband's way.
Please keep us updated. 
Hopefully it's nothing serious just a reaction to the heat.

Hugs and prayers,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Deborah! I'll start praying right now! Please let us know as soon as you can what's going on.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - Deb. I'm so sorry. You must be a nervous wreck. How long do you have the kids? Can anyone else take over for you? Am sending prayers to you and your husband. Has this ever happened to him before? We're here for you.:grouphug:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Prayers here too. :grouphug:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:grouphug: Sending prayers to you and Den. Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG is he ok? I hope you can get someone to relieve you soon PRAYERS!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

What is going on this month?

I also heard from Tracey, (Ben's mom), her husband fell down from a ladder and heart himself badly.

Debbie,

hug your fluff for comfort and let's hope your DH just felt dizzy and it's nothing serious.

Sending good thoughts your way:heart:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh you poor thing! I hope it is nothing serious. Most likely it is not serious, probably just a sudden drop in blood pressure. I know I would be scared to death in your situation. :grouphug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

My sweet Debbie im so sorry , prayers coming your way xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just heard from my daughter. It seems that hubby 's blood pressure was extremely low. He is on a reular bp medicine , but his Dr. wanted it lower so she gave him an additional med. to lower it more. HE NEVER TOOK IT, so at his last Dr. visit his bp was still up. Dr.prescribed higher dose of second med. He took that last night and the results were a severe drop in bp making him dizzy and collapsing. He's still in the hospital getting blood work and chest x ray. They'll bring him home. I 'm going to beat him!!! If he would of taken what he was suppose to, this wouldn't have happened!!!! Thanks for all your prayer and thoughts!!! He's going to need them now when I get through with him.!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy its nothing serious. Men never listen when it comes to that stuff.....I think he might now. Thank goodness he's okay.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Men!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that he's OK that it's nothing serious. Sending prayers your way.

And I must agree with Glenda:

MEN!!!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So glad to hear he's okay... phew.... :blink::blink:.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:smheat: Thank God it wasn't more serious. I'll keep Den on my prayer list and I'll pray for you too Deborah that you don't injure your foot when you kick his butt. Seriously though, I'm sure he'll take his meds the right way now that he's been through this.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Deborah!! Glad it wasn't anything serious. Keep us posted once you bring him home. And with men it is like :beating a dead hors. And I'm sure there may be beating :beating a dead hors going this evening in your household!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Praying!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: I'm so relieved. I used to have very low blood pressure and could faint at the drop of a hat. :hat::smscare2: I did learn to immediately sit down and put my head between my knees when I felt it coming on.
So with your husband...first kiss him :smootch: him and then let the flogging begin.:beating a dead hors I think all men are impossible about seeing to their health. Don't even get me started on my DH. :smpullhair:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

How scary! So glad he is Ok!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He's not home yet , so I'm hoping it wasn't anything else??? Just when I'm ready to beat him, I'm worrying that it could be another cause.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Deborah, I feel relieved for you. I love your attitude. I think you should give him a little slap from each of us.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Deborah, I feel relieved for you. I love your attitude. I think you should give him a little slap from each of us.


Ok... How many members are there???? One for each, but think it's Moon dog wants me to kick him, and Sue thinks a flogging is in order!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just seeing this---I am just glad he is doing okay for now! Maybe it is a wake-up call? Sending you a big hug!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, boy....why are they like that? I have one that pulls the same kind of nonsense. I tell him it is officially in my job description to NAG him 'til he get's it right!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank God, it was nothing serious. I am glad he is ok


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Debbie, I say your DH needs a good kick in the "oompta-da-da" for scaring you half to death and for not following dr's orders.. seriously I'm really glad he is okay..:grouphug::wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Glad to hear your hubby is ok , they are like children xoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Just heard from my daughter. It seems that hubby 's blood pressure was extremely low. He is on a reular bp medicine , but his Dr. wanted it lower so she gave him an additional med. to lower it more. HE NEVER TOOK IT, so at his last Dr. visit his bp was still up. Dr.prescribed higher dose of second med. He took that last night and the results were a severe drop in bp making him dizzy and collapsing. He's still in the hospital getting blood work and chest x ray. They'll bring him home. I 'm going to beat him!!! If he would of taken what he was suppose to, this wouldn't have happened!!!! Thanks for all your prayer and thoughts!!! He's going to need them now when I get through with him.!!!!


Men!!! :smilie_tischkante:

Deborah, I am so happy to hear he will be okay. Well, that is if you don't beat him up.:HistericalSmiley: 

It reminded me of when Felix ended up in the hospital ... because he hadn't been feeling well ... and was too stubborn to see the doctor, before finally ending up in the ER and then being admitted to the hospital! Just a few weeks ago, I had to call the doctor and make an appointment for him because he kept saying he was okay ... when he wasn't! He was walking around with bronchitis and needed to be on meds! Grrrrr! Oh, I could go on more about this ... but, I will control myself!

So, Deborah ... I will continue prayers for your hubby. It sounds as though he will need more prayers after you finish beating him! I can see it now ... he's back in the same ER ... soon after he had just been discharged the first time around!:HistericalSmiley:

Maybe we will see your story on the news! Woman beats husband after he returns home from the hospital!:HistericalSmiley: 

Seriously, I am happy to read that your DH will be okay. I know what it feels like when you get a call hearing a loved one has collapsed and is in the hospital ... very frightening and stressful.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd wait a little while to make sure he's o.k. then when he least expects it beat the crap out of him. I'm an R.N. and my husband doesn't listen to me. Frustrating.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Men. Sounds like he owes you big time! Even though he's the one who passed out. Hopefully he learned his lesson!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Oh, boy....why are they like that? I have one that pulls the same kind of nonsense. I tell him it is officially in my job description to NAG him 'til he get's it right!!


Me, too!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I am just seeing this post! Hope your DH is home and feeling better by now. Wait till next week to give him slack about it. I'm betting today got his attention enough .


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deborah, i'm so glad that your hubands going to be ok...why do they do that to us...maybe a good whack would make them listen. :innocent:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> He's not home yet , so I'm hoping it wasn't anything else??? Just when I'm ready to beat him, I'm worrying that it could be another cause.


I am betting he will be okay. It's probably routine to make sure he is okay before releasing him from the hospital. And, maybe they are waiting for final lab test results before they can officially discharge him. 



Furbabies mom said:


> Ok... How many members are there???? One for each, but think it's Moon dog wants me to kick him, and Sue thinks a flogging is in order!


Well, we could do a little bit of beating, kicking, and flogging! And, we've got lots of members! :HistericalSmiley: 



aprilb said:


> Debbie, I say your DH needs a good kick in the "oompta-da-da" for scaring you half to death and for not following dr's orders.. seriously I'm really glad he is okay..:grouphug::wub:


April, I am trying to pronouce that one ... "oompta-da-da" ... "oompta- da- da" ... :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am very happy for you. This is fixable. I use the little medicine cups you get for cough syrup and put 3 vitamins in them and one blood pressure pill. Now I know he is taking them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Debbie, just now seeing this.......This is what happened to my husband except he automatically took what the doctor ordered...2nd prescription to lower his blood pressure. He passed out in the bathroom and I called an ambulance. After hours in there, the attending physcian said I am going to call his doctor, he needs to come off some of this blood pressure medicine. It was to low and that can be dangerous also. He has been fine since. So sorry you had to go through this and could not go to the hospital. I hope everything will get better from now on.......:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My hubby is home and fine. I'm going to wait awhile before I beat him, because he's taking a nap!! He sees his regular Dr. On Tues. and she's a TOUGH one, so she'll probably beat him also, for not listening to her!!!LOL


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear he is doing better!! Well he better put his armor on because is in for some serious attacks. He better listen now and take better care of himself.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

So relieved to read that it isn't that serious :grouphug: I hope your DH will take care.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, last summer my cardiologist put me on a med that almost killed me & I too had an early AM ambulance visit to the ER---it was very, very scary---esp. for my DH. When I got off the meds I came back to "normal" and have been fine since then. The doctor had warned me not to go off the meds. lest I have a heart attack---but in the end it was the meds that almost killed me. Sometimes following doctors orders can be dangerous too---so don't be too hard on DH.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Prayers are on the way!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So glad he's okay! But I understand your frustration...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

glad to hear he's OK. my mother is like this too...it's very frustrating!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

So glad he's okay and safely back at home now. That must have been really scary!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb I am just seeing this but so thankful that all is well with him. Men...they are so stubborn sometimes. Really happy all is well!!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Im glad he's okay!!! The husbands never listen...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw this and was hoping for an update on how your Husband is doing??? Will certainly pray for him and you too. Please take care of yourself during this stressful time.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've read thru and happy for you both that he's home and doing Ok now! 

Don't get me started on 'men" and thier meds! My hubby is overall pretty good but with his diabetes meds he does do a bit of self-dx /treating. He'll take a random BG test and if high he'll immediately take a pill. I've told him time and again to be careful about 'chasing numbers' or he can cause the very problem he's trying to 'treat'. I had to really 'fight' to convince hime to NOT take a pill that he wasn't 'sure' if he had taken ( he was going to take one to be sure!! ) He had to go for his infusion and if he HAD taken he could go too low! He took it with him..along with his meter and I told him he could test once settled in. He did and his reading was fine. 

He came home and said "I guess you were right".... 
what!!!??? an admission "I" was right!!??:w00t: glory be!! :HistericalSmiley:

Do hope this scarey episode will be a learning lesson for your hubby and he'll follow orders or at least consult with DR before doing things ( or not doing them) on his own .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Guess it's a man thing....that they know better then the doctors....

One time Stan stopped taking all his meds, then he went around the neighborhood telling everyone all the doctors are a bunch of quacks.

.....then he was taken to the hospital......:huh::innocent:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So very glad he's OK.

I was going to tell you to slap him around a bit for acting like a "typical guy," but it looks like others have already told you that! Hope he has learned his lesson from this!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Patsy Heck said:


> I'd wait a little while to *make sure he's o.k. then when he least expects it beat the crap out of him.* I'm an R.N. and my husband doesn't listen to me. Frustrating.


 That's what I call compassion, Patsy. :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> That's what I call compassion, Patsy. :smrofl::smrofl:


Patsy's response was hilarious!!! That's exactly what I felt like doing to him!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Patsy Heck said:


> I'd wait a little while to make sure he's o.k. then when he least expects it beat the crap out of him. I'm an R.N. and my husband doesn't listen to me. Frustrating.



Same here,he'll ask questions but not follow any advise.... Once I had to drag him quite literally by the ear to the ER!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Deb, last summer my cardiologist put me on a med that almost killed me & I too had an early AM ambulance visit to the ER---it was very, very scary---esp. for my DH. When I got off the meds I came back to "normal" and have been fine since then. The doctor had warned me not to go off the meds. lest I have a heart attack---but in the end it was the meds that almost killed me. Sometimes following doctors orders can be dangerous too---so don't be too hard on DH.


Good point Sandi is making.

And, in general, I trust my pharmacist more for details on new medicaions I am prescribed.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Not to be mean but doctor's focus now is treatment,not cure. Treatment makes money...sad isn't it? Having working in healthcare,I kno wthat first hand...

All I have to say is VIOXX, My doctor told me to take it, I told him it made my blood pressure spike ,he told me to continue, he wouldn't listen and told me it was in my head.... I don't recommend going AMA but I've had three instances in my life where I did go AMA, against medical advise and I'm still here because of it....So later when they took it off the market, he told me to quit taking it.I told him I did, two years ago when he put me on it and wouldn't listen.....and blew me off...

How many died because of that.....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking to see how your DH is feeling this a.m.!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Just checking to see how your DH is feeling this a.m.!


Hubby is fine, Thank you!!!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I missed the drama yesterday, but glad hubby is OK!


----------

